
First Look at Scrivener for Linux - kingsidharth
http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/416135-writers-rejoice-first-look-at-scrivener-for-linux
======
jaysonelliot
I love this app. I've been using Scrivener since Keith was giving it away free
when it was in early stages.

There's no other writing tool like it - I was originally using it for my Great
American Novel, but it's become an invaluable tool for researching and
preparing presentations lately.

What an unexpected pleasant surprise to see it on Linux!

------
SkyMarshal
Oh wow, great news indeed. About a year ago I was looking for book-writing
software, and Scrivener was far and away the best reviewed and regarded among
writers. But alas, Mac-only, and I never really found anything great for
Linux. This is terrific news!

